# Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!



## Polly (26. Juni 2007)

*Teichbau mit Hindernissen !*

Hallo,

also, letztes Jahr haben wie uns überlegt, "wir bauen mal eben einen Teich". Geplant war eine mittlere Größe mit einer Tiefe von 1,5 m.
Auf dem Bild ist der Umriss ganz gut zu erkennen. Bin dann für ein paar Stunden verschwunden, weil, wenn Männer einen Bagger haben sind Frauen Überflüssig. 

 


Als ich wieder kam hab ich mich erschrocken  :Schock: 

Das Loch war etwas größer als besprochen. der Kommentar von meinem Mann,"wenn schon dann richtig".
Ok, also ein Teich wo man auch mal drin schwimmen kann.


   


Es kam noch besser, haben beim graben ein Abwasserrohr vom Dach getroffen, waren aber der Meinung das hätte kein Funktion mehr.
Zum Glück fing es fürchterlich an zu regnen und der Teich wurde geflutet. Haben dann schenll das Rohr repariert und ... der Radlader hing fest. Na supi. Alle versuche aus dem Matsch rauszukommen schlugen fehl. Ok, der Bauer mit dem größten Trecker musste her, Radlader rausgezogen, geschafft. Aber was war mit dem ganzen Schlamm ??? Bagger wieder her und das Loch wurde noch tiefer. War nichts für meine Nerven.

 
Mit Vlies und Folie hat alles reibungslos geklappt.

 
Und dann Wasser Marsch. 
 
In das Loch gingen dann locker 61000 l.

Fortsetzung folgt

Gruß Anna


----------



## Thorsten (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Polly,

ja also, ein schönes Loch hast Du da.

Habt ihr auch Pflanzzonen eingeplant (ist leider schlecht zu erkennen)?
Welcher Fischbesatz soll dort rein, oder ein Naturteich ohne Besatz?
Filter-Skimmer-Pumpen?

Sag uns doch mal, wie es werden soll, ein paar Infos mehr bitte.


----------



## Polly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Thorsten,

bin nicht die schnellste.

Also Wasser ist drin, Steg ist auch schon fertig und die ersten Steine liegen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wieviel Tonnen Steine wir bis heute verbaut haben. Wie du siehst sind auch schon ein paar Pflanzen eingezogen

 

Bachlauf läuft. Die Pumpe liegt unterm Steg an der tiefsten stelle und der Filter oben am Bachlauf.

 

Die Flachwasserzone kannst Du hier gut erkennen, passt leider nicht alles auf ein Bild. Der Skimmer steht zwischen den beiden Zonen.

 

Nicht vergessen das war letztes Jahr. Ich arbeite gleich noch an den Bildern von diesem Jahr. Haben doch noch einiges geschafft.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Polly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

So, da bin ich wieder,

sind zwar nicht ganz aktuell wie man sieht, die Pflanzen sind noch nicht voll da. Habe auch noch einige nachgekauft.


 

Wir haben hinten beim Steg die Teichfolie auslaufen lassen und alles mit Sand aufgefüllt. Bringt richtige Urlaubsstimmung. In der Mitte ist eine Feuerstelle dort kann man Abends super sitzen. Der Teich ist rundum Unterwasser beleuchtet. Naja das man an seinem Teich stundenlang sitzen und entspannen kann, brauche ich Euch wohl nicht erzählen.


 

In dem Sinne hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter, das wir alle mal wieder in den Genuss kommen lange am Teich zu sitzen.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Horst T. (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Polly, da habt Ihr ja ganze Arbeit geleistet      
Ist das nun ein Schwimmteich, oder habt Ihr auch Fisch im Teich   ???


----------



## Polly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Horst,

Vielen Dank für Dein Lob, hat auch echt Nerven gekostet.
Na klar sind auch Fische drin.
8 große Koi, 10 kleine (eigene Nachzucht), ein 70 cm Stör, 4 Kleine, 3 Goldfische, 3 Skubunki, 3 Schleierschwänze, 3 Albino __ graskarpfen und 10 Fußkrebse und jede menge Babys.
Die meisten hauen ins Flachwasser ab wenn man reingeht. Aber der große Stör läßt sich streicheln, man muß nur mit Taucherbrille bis unten unterm Steg  tauchen, er kommt nie ins Flache.


Gruß Anna


----------



## Dodi (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Anna!

An dieser Stelle von mir noch ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN in unseren Reihen!

Einen Schönen Teich habt Ihr Euch da gebaut  - toll die Kombination aus Fisch- und Schwimmteich.

Hoffentlich kommt bald der Sommer, damit Ihr auch baden gehen könnt...


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Anna,

da sag ich doch auch:


Herzlich willkommen im Forum!!!!!


Euer Teich ist ja wirklich klasse geworden............ 

Da wird man ja direkt neidisch................


----------



## Mühle (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Anna,

da habt Ihr Euch eine prima Teichanlage gebaut   , gefällt mir sehr gut.

Die Kombination aus Schwimm- und Fischteich ist Euch gelungen  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## guenter (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Anna,

SUUUUUUUUUPER!  Das ist mein Traum.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Polly (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare, freut mich das Euch der Teich gefällt. Ist aber immer noch nicht fertig möchte noch ne Brücke bauen, die optisch flach und Tiefzoe trennt. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ?


Gruß Anna


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Anna,

mach doch mal ein Foto/Skizze mit Querschnitt von der Stelle und dann ein neues Thema dazu auf. Hier geht es sicherlich unter und das wäre schade.


----------



## Polly (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Ach, 

hab fast vergessen es gibt noch einen Teich im Wintergarten. Mit dem fing alles an. Eigentlich mit einem 50 l Maurerkübel aber der war natürlich viel zu klein.


 

Mein Mann " ich mach mal eben ein Loch in die Bodenplatte "

 

Noch verspachteln, Vlies und Folie rein und fertig.

Achtet mal auf des Datum. Das ganze dauerte dann noch drei Tage und von dem Dreck, ganz zu schweigen, zog durchs ganze Haus.
"Frohe Weihnachten"

 

Naja, ist doch schön geworden. Ca 1000 l.

So wir waren infiziert, ein größerer Teich muß her, die Fische brauchen mehr Platz. Den Rest kennt Ihr ja.

 

Der Wintergarten wurde renoviert und der Teich auch. Die Folie war zu faltig war einfach unpraktisch.

 

In dem Becken ziehe ich meine Koi Babys groß. Der Teich ist im Winter beheizt und gibt zur kalten Jahreszeit ein bisschen Sommerfieling.


Gruß Anna


----------



## Polly (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Annett,

hab keine Ahnung wie das geht,   sorry bin kein PC Kenner, bin schon stolz auf mich das ich das mit den Bildern auf den Schirm bekommen habe. Hab auch bei den Themen immer ein anderes Zeichen vor als Ihr alle. Hilfe

Gruß Anna


----------



## malawi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo,euer Teich schaut oberhammermäßig aus.

Könnt    Stolz darauf sein    
Grüße aus der oberpfalz..............


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wollte mich dann auch mal Vorstellen!*

Hallo Polly,

irgendwie ist mir das im Streß durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Geh mal auf Deinem Rechner auf "Start"->"Programme"->"Zubehör"->"Paint".
Dort öffnest Du Dein Foto (vorher auf 600x800 oder etwas mehr verkleinern, sonst passt es nicht rein) und dann kannst Du nach Herzenslust malen.
Geht auch ohne Foto - dann kann man einfache Skizzen machen.
Die hier sind z.B. so entstanden.

Du bist bis zu uns ins Forum gekommen und kannst Bilder hochladen.
Dann schaffst Du das auch noch.


----------

